# Pearland Churches?



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

We're moving to Pearland this month. Need to help find the wife a church so she can start going as soon as possible. Non demoniational or free-will baptist type churches seem to fit her the most. She usually prefers churches that have a good sized support system so she can be involved in children's ministries and women's ministries. She loves teaching sunday school. Renting a house near the Town Center, so closer is always better.
Its her thing, not mine, but I support her fully in who she wants to be, and I couldn't dream of not helping her find a good church family in this move.
Thanks,


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Might want to try New Hope Church.

*http://www.mynewhope.org/288/contactus.html
*


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

X 2


----------



## laguna24 (Jun 16, 2004)

Friendswood Community Church in Friendswood is great. Lots of opportunity to get plugged in. Its in Friendswood on FM 528. www.*friendswood**church*.org just a few minutes from Pearland.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

New Hope off 288 for sure. If Pastor Tim Liston is still there, I am sure he is, he is awesome. We went for the 9 years we lived in Manvel and still make the drive from time to time.


----------



## Closer_2001 (Jul 15, 2008)

Love to have you at Clear Creek Community Church


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Another great one outside 288 that I went to with Dr. Davis' family is the New Harvest Church. Pasture Keith.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

The Church at Bethels Family. 14442 Fonmeadow drive. Pastor Walter August.


----------



## AquaSport (Aug 13, 2005)

Calvary Pearland or Covenant Community. You can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## TRACERP (May 5, 2008)

Check out New Hope. My family and kids absolutly love it there. I think you will find that they fit for what your looking for. New Hope is off 288 and I think its CR54? Just before Rodeo Palms and after CR 59. Second Baptist just moved to their new location off of Shadow Creek Parkway and Kirby area. They are more of a contempory baptist church. Hope that helps you. Good Luck!!


----------

